

Ask HN: Is now the time right to switch job title to "full stack developer"? - nickyjaspers

My current own job title, so how I present myself is: allround software engineer. I have experience in all the different layers of software engineering in general. Not an expert, but I have experience from embedded to web and different languages. Is this the time to change from allround software engineer to &quot;Full stack developer&quot;?
======
ASquare
I'd say that if you can realistically do (at least) all the things on this
list then yes: [http://www.laurencegellert.com/2012/08/what-is-a-full-
stack-...](http://www.laurencegellert.com/2012/08/what-is-a-full-stack-
developer/)

